

Ask HN: Can only silicon valley produce amazing and successful products? - looper42

I have been working on one web application idea since last few months. I have been discussing this with many people and got very good review. 
But many investors with whom I am in touch with they say you can not develop this product any where else except valley because resources and ecosystem required does not exist at my place. 
Now I don't actually believe completely in what they say, but I have been looking for some good developers but could not find one so had to do on my own. So as I see is that the quality of UI UX and code is actually compromised. 
Is it really not possible to get it developed anywhere else then valley? If I have financial constrains how do I make my way to valley?
======
OafTobark
Not true. The valley has a lot to offer but there are plenty of counter
examples of successful tech companies outside of the valley too. I would say
the valley is great and there are many benefits to being here but does it
prevent you from building great stuff? No.

Disclaimer: I lived in SF, in Silicon Valley, and prior lived in a different
state that was less tech centric. So I have experience from all angles albeit
from a single point of view

